# How To Correctly Identify The Balance Staff Required For My Balance.



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

How would i find the correct one, i have been advised there are 10 different ones!

Thanks


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Jonathan, In my haste i assumed you were looking for a mainspring,, Go to the first site below enter the movement serial number this will provide you with the movement details you require. Then enter the Ofrei site and you maybe lucky. I have used them before with no problems takes app. two weeks for delivery.

http://elgintime.dyn...time/SnumLookup

http://www.ofrei.com...oductsearch.cgi


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

What is the movement make and model number? Some of us have the Ronda staff reference book...........


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Guys, here is the movement

333 - Im guessing 1953

Thanks in advance, the fun bit is replacing it back!!!!

http://elgintime.dyndns-home.com:8080/elgintime/SnumLookup?SN=33318913


----------

